# Help I feel like I cannot move forward



## brokenbyhim (Aug 27, 2012)

I know everyone feels like their situation is very unique, and I am in the crowd. I just don't know how to set my train of thought, my plan of action. I have been married to my high school sweetheart for 17 years. He told me on mothers day that he didn't love me anymore. We have seven children together. He said he didn't want to live together anymore and one of us needed to move out. So we worked out the details and it was best that i moved with small kids he kept older kids. He said there was no one else involved, he just felt he could never make me happy. After i moved i found out there had been someone else he had been close friends with for 3 years and she had moved back to the are 5 months ago and they had gotten closer. He tells me he loves me and cares about me, he just cant live like this anymore. He has always been a great provider and there for the family, we never fought. i dont get this is it mid life crisis. He tells me we cant go back he would love it if we would be friends and parents and leave the romance out of our relationship. he hasnt mentioned divorce yet. is this mid life crisis or what,do i calm down and wait or hate him for cheating. he still helps me in every way, financially, emotionally.


----------



## forumman83 (Aug 12, 2012)

SOunds like you probably got lost in the relationship and stopped TAKING CARE OF YOURSELF.

Its going to be difficult but you need to look at where you went wrong and start to fix them. You need to become the person you once were. It will be a slow process but you need to think in terms of months or years (not days or weeks) because that is how long it will take if you ever wish to repair things.

Commit to 30 days of NO CONTACT, delete him from FB, delete his contact from phone, rid yourself of all memories and COMMIT to moving forward with your life. Oddly enough, this is the oNLY chance you have at getting him back (if you so choose)


----------

